# SUP Narrative by Nicole Duke



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

Nicole spent the summer traveling around, and competing in SUP comps. Here's a first hand perspective on her experiences.
Confessions of an SUP Addict-An SUP Narrative by Nicole Duke | Colorado Kayak Supply Blog


----------



## bldrmorgan (Apr 23, 2007)

Nicole's a badass. Good narrative!


----------

